# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Purification properties of java fern & moss



## imported_chrismisc (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi all,

I recently purchased one of those Red Sea Aquavases- the so-called "Melody," which has about a 1.5 Gallon capacity before substrate. I'd like to use it for a low-tech (in this case, read: "glorified fish bowl") tank that I'd keep at work if I determined the resident(s) could withstand not being fed two days a week. If it needs daily attention, I'll be putting it in my kitchen. Even when full, it's small enough to pick up & move around with ease.

I have the nano HOB filter that I was planning on rigging into a surface skimmer, & could get a tiny, 11 watt clip on light if need be, but my initial idea was to have it filterless & let the window light it indirectly. The primary aesthetic appeal would be from the planting, which, for practical cleaning would be mostly wood-growing java fern/moss, & truly "nana" anubias if I can get hold of some. I also will probably throw some frobit on top since I like the look, & recently read in my new copy of "Ecology of the planted Aquarium" (Whoohoo! finally got it in! Outstanding book!), that floating plants are great purifiers. I will probably also make a plex top to reduce evaporation.

My question is whether these rhizome-bearing, wood-mounted mosses, etc. do much to clean the water of fish pollutants or oxygenate it. I know they probably don't rival fast-growing stem plants... Also, I guess floating plants would inhibit gas exchange at the surface, so maybe they're not a good idea. The substrate would be determined by the plants I decided to keep.

The environment at my office is climate controlled, averaging 70-73 degrees F during the business day. It might get up in to 80 degrees on a rare weekend. I hadn't decided on occupant(s), though I'm resigned to this tank's perhaps being too small for much of anything. Maybe shrimp? I want happy livestock, not a prison! I've seen Endler's Livebearers & least killies recommended on this forum for people's jars, though it sounds like either of these would breed in a puddle, & fishing the fry out is not something I'd like to have to do at work. I thought of a pair of sparkling gouramis, but have not kept these, & I'm not sure how delicate they are--just labyrinth organs seemed like a plus for a glorified fishbowl.

Anyone have any thoughts, suggestions, experiences, or caveats? Also, anyone know a low-light aquatic ground cover?


----------



## imported_chrismisc (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi all,

I recently purchased one of those Red Sea Aquavases- the so-called "Melody," which has about a 1.5 Gallon capacity before substrate. I'd like to use it for a low-tech (in this case, read: "glorified fish bowl") tank that I'd keep at work if I determined the resident(s) could withstand not being fed two days a week. If it needs daily attention, I'll be putting it in my kitchen. Even when full, it's small enough to pick up & move around with ease.

I have the nano HOB filter that I was planning on rigging into a surface skimmer, & could get a tiny, 11 watt clip on light if need be, but my initial idea was to have it filterless & let the window light it indirectly. The primary aesthetic appeal would be from the planting, which, for practical cleaning would be mostly wood-growing java fern/moss, & truly "nana" anubias if I can get hold of some. I also will probably throw some frobit on top since I like the look, & recently read in my new copy of "Ecology of the planted Aquarium" (Whoohoo! finally got it in! Outstanding book!), that floating plants are great purifiers. I will probably also make a plex top to reduce evaporation.

My question is whether these rhizome-bearing, wood-mounted mosses, etc. do much to clean the water of fish pollutants or oxygenate it. I know they probably don't rival fast-growing stem plants... Also, I guess floating plants would inhibit gas exchange at the surface, so maybe they're not a good idea. The substrate would be determined by the plants I decided to keep.

The environment at my office is climate controlled, averaging 70-73 degrees F during the business day. It might get up in to 80 degrees on a rare weekend. I hadn't decided on occupant(s), though I'm resigned to this tank's perhaps being too small for much of anything. Maybe shrimp? I want happy livestock, not a prison! I've seen Endler's Livebearers & least killies recommended on this forum for people's jars, though it sounds like either of these would breed in a puddle, & fishing the fry out is not something I'd like to have to do at work. I thought of a pair of sparkling gouramis, but have not kept these, & I'm not sure how delicate they are--just labyrinth organs seemed like a plus for a glorified fishbowl.

Anyone have any thoughts, suggestions, experiences, or caveats? Also, anyone know a low-light aquatic ground cover?


----------



## Waterproof (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi,Chtismisc.
i don't think i'll be able to aswering all your questions, but it's a matter of fact that mosses and all the plantes you mentionned are very good to clean a water tank from many polluants. but, unfortunately, many other "primitive" vegetals or bacteriae can do to. that's the reason why you must do the difference between "organic pollution" and "mineral pollution". Bacteriae, such as Cyano, can feed directly from the water out of organic pollution. that's why it's so difficult to get rid of them. 
So, i would say mosses are very good oxygenating plants, from the moment you have such a filtering that can remove all invisible but big organic molecules with organic nitrogen or phosphorus. 
So i think a filterless tank won't work good, or y'll always get diferent sorts of algae. 
That's what i think. 

Cheers.


----------



## Alex (Mar 31, 2004)

I had an Azoo Rhythm tank just like the one in your post picture on my desk for about a year. It had a Azoo Palm HOB filter, smaller than a AC Mini. I had two Sparkling Gouramis, an Amano shrimp and a couple of small Ramshorn Snails. As for plants I tried a few different things, from a Peace Lily growing out of the top and Anubias, Rotala Indica, Pearlgrass, Dwarf Hairgrass and Wisteria. The Peace Lily grew the best, getting to 14" tall before I had to remove it, it's roots were filling up the tank. The fish did fine being feed only 5 days a week, just give them a little extra before you leave on Friday. I have another tank, a Eclipse System 3, with White Clouds that has been running for two years now, they do fine in the office.

The main problems I had with the smaller tank was, water evaporation, plants not having enough room to grow and both fish eventually jumped out of the tank, making a cover would be a must. I just recently took it down as it was too much trouble. If you are looking for a small tank to have on your desk at work I would recommend the Eclipse System 3 as a better solution.

Here are some pictures of the two tanks.
http://adkins.dynip.com/aquaria-2gallon.html
http://adkins.dynip.com/aquaria-3gallon.html

Alex


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

One major problem I think you'll have with this tank is toxins released from the pure gravel substrate. That colorful substrate looks pretty now, but once debris collects in it, it will become anaerobic and pollute the tank.

I addressed the general tendency of deep gravel substrates like yours to eventually become toxic (see p. 140 in my book). Growth from floating plants and plants growing on wood won't really help, because you're probably dealing with hydrogen sulfide, which is a really nasty toxin. [When I talked about plants purifying the water, I was mainly talking about ammonia, nitrites, and heavy metals.]

To counteract a fetid substrate, you can:

1. Remove most of the gravel so that your substrate always stays aerobic (put the logs etc on top of a thin gravel layer)

2. Put a layer of soil (or Fluorite) under the gravel (soil or Fluorite iron will neutralize the hydrogen sulfide via formation of iron sulfides). This is why Alex's attractive 3 gal will probably do okay.

I can't see a lot of other options, except an undergravel filter.


----------



## imported_chrismisc (Jul 25, 2004)

Thanks for the responses.! Anything is greatly appreciated. I realize I have a tendency to ask every question that's been kickin' around my head in one post.

I can see evaporation being a pretty big deal--and carpet jerky as I beleive Sk8r calls it! I actually have had an Eclipse system 6 desktop for two years that I run a buyout CO2 canister on. It's got a tiny heater & the original lighting, plus ramshorn snails (too many), two skunk cories & 3 (formerly four







)head&tail light tetras. I thought I'd take to work whichever was easier after having the bowl set up at home to get a feel for its needs. Come to think of it, I really need to test the "purified" watercooler water I'd be using for changes!

Thanks, Alex, for the plant experience, & I love your Eclipse 3 in its various incarnations. It looks much bigger than 3 gallons.


----------



## imported_chrismisc (Jul 25, 2004)

HI Diana,

Thank you for your response. I'm actually doing research before I set up a tank that looks like the one in the attached pic--sans fluorescent gravel. I should have labeled that pic--it's from the catalog to show the tank I'm refering to. I thought perhaps I could keep the substrate, which is as yet undecided upon, predominantly in that sloped down area, depending upon the needs of the plants I had yet to choose. I just had this feeling people would look at the whole lineup of Aquavase tanks (of which this is one of the largest) and say' "Yeah those LOOK cute, but you really can't KEEP anything in them." Mine's empty at the moment, and definitely NOT going to have fluorescent gravel. I had considered plain gravel, in the event the plants were only wood-growing types just so I could lift out the planted wood to clean more easily. But based on your respnse, that's not seeming like too good an idea now!


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Gee, I'm really going to miss seeing that fluorescent gravel.


----------



## imported_chrismisc (Jul 25, 2004)

Me too. I was getting attached. I've since checked the parameters of the water from the water cooler at work where I drink & had planned to get my water for changes, as needed. I used one of those Jungle quick dip 5-in-1 test strips. Not the most accurate, but let's me know the parameters aren't what I was hoping, either: pH was ~8.0, KH 200+ ppm, GH 250+ ppm, NO2 0.25 ppm, & NO3 20 ppm. Anyone know any African Rift Lake cichlids that stay really small?


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

I think the smallest cichlids are the Tanganyikan shell dwellers. However, with a 2 gal tank, I don't see any reason not to keep whatever you want by using a mixture of R.O. water and tapwater.

I'd start out by adding tapwater to a gal or two of R.O. water until you get a reasonable water hardness reading. In Arizona, I used to buy a gal of R.O. water at vending machines for a quarter! (Bring your own gal jugs)

As to water changes, you may not need many and changing water in a 2 gal is nothing. I can go 3-6 months without any change. Just replace water evaporated in your tank with R.O. water.


----------



## JohnArgentina (Jun 14, 2003)

You can try some Melanoides snails, they constantly removes the substrate. In my experiences, when i used deep sand substrates or fine gravel, some parts of it turned black (putrefaction). Since i use melanoides, no black spots in the substrate.Another technique : use plants that makes a good job oxygenating the substrate : saggitaria subulata is one example.
Greetings from the South, Juan.-


----------

